
“Brain Training” Doesn't Work? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2017/07/13/brain-training-work/
======
prostoalex
Lumosity et al. activities train different parts of the brain than the ones
required for executive function. I'd recommend taking "Learning How to Learn"
on Coursera to get perfunctory understanding of how various mental activities
relate to neural activity, but tldr synopsis is that if you want to flex the
executive function, prolonged periods of concentrated activity (reading a
book, focused meditation) and sleep are best bets.

